

Comcast thinks my husband is an a**hole – and they put it in writing - dyoder
http://elliott.org/is-this-enough-compensation/comcast-thinks-husband-ahole-put-writing/

======
kaoD
This happened in 2008 in Spain[0] with Gas Natural featuring "Antonio
Gilipollas Caraculo" (Anthony Asshole Butthead). The rogue employee was found
via access logs, fired and sued. No money was refunded as far as I can tell.

[0]
[http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2008/01/24/actualidad/12...](http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2008/01/24/actualidad/1201163585_850215.html)

------
MatthewWilkes
They certainly shouldn't refund additional money now. A refund would be a way
of getting back on their good side, to stop them spreading the fact they've
been rude. They didn't provide one, so the story got out.

This is the problem with monopolies, companies can do what they like without
fear of losing business.

------
carsongross
I think there is an interesting identity problem here, where an employee of
comcast changed this guys name to "asshole", but we say "Comcast" did it.

While this may have been entirely unprovoked, it may just as plausibly been in
response to the customer abusing an employee who had no hand in the problem,
it could have been an employee venting due to the pressure applied from an
overbearing boss, etc.

There is a deeply dehumanized and dehumanizing aspect to large institutional
interactions like this, both public and private. As I get older, I am coming
to think that many of the leaders at large institutions understand this fact,
and, in fact, are self-selected to be people who take advantage of it.

~~~
kjs3
There's plenty enough corporations pawning off egregious malfeasance with "oh,
it was some rouge employee...we can't be held accountable". One could even
argue the other side of the coin of the limitation of liability incorporation
confers is collective guilt when an individual employee does wrong.

